# If you had to choose between the two..



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

which one would you prefer if someone just gave you the gun.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

I chose .40 but it really doesnt matter since if you buy another barrel for either they can shoot both.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Both are high pressure rounds and I just don't care to reload the necked down .357sig.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

.40 S&W is cheaper, its not a bad weapon either, I have 4. The .357 SIG is good, but I have never wanted one.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

i went with .357 sig. i love the .40 round but the sig has a nicer pop to it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got 9mm's, 40cal's, and a 45acp. If I get one gun free, I'd like to try the .357 sig actually. If things didn't work out, I'd trade it on a G23!


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet. I was looking to get a new gun. I'm in California and a new gun owner and let me say that the laws out here are absolute silly...down right!
Its the same old guns offered at the few stores out here. I have a 9mm CZ and Im beginning to love it. Was thinking about trying out the 40 or 357 SIG at the range and see I think. from whom i have talked to, people just skip the 40 completely and go right to the 45. I like the SIG 226/229, the Beretta Storm, and the Springfield XD.....tough :smt102


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*I like both, but...*

...I am especially fond of the way the .357sig shoots and how it feels in my hand.


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

I enjoy shooting 40 and overall it has a good reputation as a defensive round.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, as I´m a standard European I would prefer 9mm.
Nothing against larger calibers though.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a G32C, and I love it! If I'm not carrying my Kimber, I'm carrying the G32C. There are some days you just can't seem to keep the pointy parts of a 1911 from printing, so the Glock goes instead!

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been getting and shooting 40's a little more these days. I've not owned a 357 sig pistol but have shot a couple. I'd go with the 40 just because I know the round better


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd take either, then trade it for a 9mm. :mrgreen:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I'd take either, then trade it for a 9mm. :mrgreen:


touche


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted .40S&W but that being said, I would choose a 9mm over both of the choices.

I tried a Sig Sauer P229 chambered in .357SIG once and did not care for it very much. I fail to see the need for that particular round. On the other hand, the United States Secret Service seems to be happy with that pistol and caliber so it must have some merit.

The .40S&W is a fine round but it is too snappy for me these days due to health reasons.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a tough question. the .40 is a heavier bullet , but the .357 Sig has a higher velocity. You could argue that with the right bullet the higher velocity could equal the heavier projectile's knockdown, but I believe the .40 would be easier and cheaper to shoot. But if it were to be given to me , I would just close my eyes and grab one and be happy with either. that is unless it was a Glock, then I would refuse both, or take it and sell it to someone who likes them and then buy a real gun.:smt033


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*.40 S&W or .357Sig Hmmmmm. . . . .*

Since I own 10 variants of .40 S&W handguns, I'd probably choose the .40 as I have stockpiled around 6,000 rounds of ammo and would shoot it more. On the other hand, I bought a 92FS for the economy of shooting a 9x19mm parabellum. Defense wise a .40 S&W, 9x19mm, or a .45ACP are all acceptable with proper shot placement. I've never been attracted to the .357 Sig but am guessing that I could get the necessary parts to convert my H&K, Sig, or FNP sometime in the future if it ever appealed to me. With today's JHP ammo either caliber is an excellent choice. It depends on whether or not you are cost driven as well.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

The 40 cause I love my Sigma!:smt1099


----------



## 2xTap (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd take anything for free. :mrgreen:

But between the two, probably the .357, because I already have a .40.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

40, because of ammo costs.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

.40S&W are more common than .357SIG.


----------



## B3nT (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I'd take either, then trade it for a 9mm. :mrgreen:


Yeah, that! I try to do 150-200 rounds of 9mm almost every week, sometimes more, sprinkled with a little .45 or .380 now and then, and an equal amount of .22. Most of my handguns are 9mm, as for me, it's literally the best bang for the buck! Nothing at all against the Sig 357 or the 40 -- just happy with 9mm, and at $40/250, I can afford it.

Colt Huntsman 22
Walther P38
Sig-Hammerli Trailside 22
Walther P99
Browning High Power
Browning Buckmark
Walther PPS
Colt Model 80 Government
Walther PP .380
Walther P88

Browning BPS
Ruger 10/22

Hawken .50 ca 1810
Sharps .50 ca 1860


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

40 all the way, I had a 357 sig and no longer have any use for them.


----------

